# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Shotgun Mall (non-lucid - 08/27/08)

## Clairity

*Shotgun Mall (non-lucid - 08/27/08)* 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...d.php?p=886910

I am in a department store 



when I realize that the aisles are rigged with shotguns. 



It is a veritable mine field in that you can't tell where the guns are hidden but if you go down the wrong aisle, you will be shot.

I soon discover that myself along with the other shoppers are unwilling participants in some kind of sick contest. If you refuse to perform certain tasks or clear certain barriers/aisles you will immediately be shot.. 

There was one contestant who was burned and his face partially wrapped in bloody bandages.

He deliberately tripped up one contestant and then came upon a pregnant woman. 



His bandages began to slide from his face as he approached her and said, "Remember me?". 



The girl gasped saying, "It's you!!"

He reaches out and gently touches her belly asking, "Are you ready to die?"

She begins to cry softly and he says, "You will - but not today."

My alarm goes off..

.

----------


## nightlifedream

Wow. Nice dream.  They had an article in Rolling Stone a month ago about the guy who shot up the mall.  

I like how you put up pictures.  I do that in my private dream journal occasionally.

----------


## Clairity

nightlifedream, I'm glad you liked it!  :smiley: 

I try to draw people into my dreams which is why I provide pictures that I search the internet for. Not only do pictures make the reader feel like they are there with me but finding pics helps me improve my recall of the dream. 

The only drawback.. because I try to find pictures that resemble as closely to what I saw as possible, it often takes me at least FIVE times longer to find the pictures than to write up the dreams.  ::D: 

Thanks for reading!

.

----------


## nightlifedream

haha.  Yeah, sometimes it does take effort.  I want to remain anonymous, so I don't want things being traced back to my photobucket here.  Sometimes my dreams can get a little "iffy".  haha.  Love the visuals though.  If you have a LJ dream journal.  You can PM me and let me know..cuz I'd like to add somebody who does the picture thing. haha.

----------


## Clairity

> haha. Yeah, sometimes it does take effort. I want to remain anonymous, so I don't want things being traced back to my photobucket here. Sometimes my dreams can get a little "iffy". haha. Love the visuals though. If you have a LJ dream journal. You can PM me and let me know..cuz I'd like to add somebody who does the picture thing. haha.



Yeah, I don't post the really "iffy" ones (if I get your meaning  :Hi baby: ).

I don't know what you mean by an "LJ" dream journal (all my "online" dreams are posted here).

.

----------


## nightlifedream

oh..I just meant Live Journal.

----------


## Clairity

Oh.. I don't have one of those. 

.

----------

